# New reef deployment



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

With the snapper regs changing I would like to be able to build a few reefs inside the 9 mile line. Are there areas where permits are available in the new Alabama 9 mile zone?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Check with Reef Maker on Canal Rd.. But don't jump to fast the 9 mile has not law.. it has to past Congress and the House and that could take years !!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I concur- right now (for this weekend only), the July special snapper season for Alabama is realisticly only legal (according to the federa government) out to federally reconized the 3 mile limit. And most of the structure within 3 mile from Orange Beach, is holding little (if any) red snapper. My suggestion is to look towards the channel coming out of Mobile Bay. 
There reef and debris that has been deployed within the 3 mile state waters, but not much reef fish... the latest was the Vernon Minton deployments- west and east. It was set about a year ago, but from what I've heard, not much on them- which is interesting. Correct me if I'm wrong- Because the LuLu has been down since a little before the Vernon Minton deployment, and it is covered in fish.... just from what I've seen. 
I guess we'll have to wait and see how the Minton reefs pan out in the next few years?!?!?!

As for buying rights to and putting down reefs, as for myself, I wouldn't plan on that kind of investment unless I started seeing some permanent changes in the regs..... or until the new 9 mile extension of our state waters went into effect. With some good electronics and a little time invested, there is plenty out there to fish


----------

